# Wer sind wir eigentlich?



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir gedacht, man könnte ja mal analysieren, was sich hier so rumtreibt....

Antwortet intuitiv, oder das was am besten zutrifft.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

MMO auswahlmöglichkeiten bitte auf mehrfach auswahl und bei musik auch danke!

edit: freizeitbeschäftigung auch bitte!


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> *Antwortet intuitiv, oder das was am besten zutrifft.*



Und so.... Wirklich das was am meisten zutrifft


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Und wieso kann man bei "Abends oder am Wochenende" nicht Gaming auswählen? QQ


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. Februar 2010)

spielzeit bitte genauer einschrenken, spiele ich soviel am tag in der woche im monat?


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Fixed


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Vllt noch bei "Von wo kommt Ihr" Österreich, Schweiz und Andere(s) einfügen, kann sonst nicht abstimmen^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Februar 2010)

bei musik fehlt punk
und nein das deckt sich nicht mit rock


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß, ich fixe so vor mich hin, sagt mir was fehlt, ich machs ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

julian 15-16
junge
hab wow gespielt
waren immer so 3-4 stunden
bei mami
metal & mittelalter/folk 
verliebt
schüler
kein interesse
mit freunden chillen & fernsehen
NRW
Bier & Cola .. das übliche ^^

EDIT:
ach da kommt ja immer wieder was zu :/
na ok, dann eben eintrag bearbeiten xD


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

OMG...DER lachman...

PS: Das ist alles anonym, man muss sich nicht outen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> OMG...DER lachman...



och wieso? :/
ich wollt doch nur der welt mitteilen wer ich bin xD


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Danke, danke, das ist...das ist so nett von dir *niederknie*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Februar 2010)

Also Leute ich wollte nur sagen, ich bin...



nemø schrieb:


> PS: Das ist alles anonym, man muss sich nicht outen xD



Schon wieder kein coming out für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Du darfst doch...du musst nur nicht ^^


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin Asa/ Benny

21, wohnt noch zu Hause, lebt in Österreichh, Vorarlberg und zockt täglich zw. 2 und 5 Stunden *g* 

Und wer bist du?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Februar 2010)

ok ich gebs zu...

17-18
kerl
spiel seit 2 tagen wieder wow
2-3 stunden
bei meinen alten
punk und rock
verliebt
schüler
links
mit freunden chillen, zocken, kneipe oder ein gutes buch
NRW


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Threadersteller
Peter
16 Schüler Verliebt
Bei den Eltern
S-H
1-2 h
Mezzo
WoW
Chillen
Folk/metal ,manchmal Nintendocore ^^
mitte links


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Christian oder kurz Chris
20
Junge
imho kein MMO früher WoW und FLYFF
Früher bis zu 6 Stunden dann zeitweise nur noch 4 zZ 1-2 oder gar nicht 
imho noch bei meinen Eltern (nimm0r lang)
ich hör so ziemlich alles aber schwerpunktmäßig Metal und Folk
Singel \m/
Arbeitend
am Wochenende mach ich so ziemlich alles was du aufgeführt hast zwar nciht alles an einem wochenende aber aufs jahr verteilt^^)
bin bayer
Ich trinken Kräutertee (wichtig in der arbeit jeden tag 6-8 tassen)
Cola auch gerne mit Jack drin
Met
Bier
etc!


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

Hab mich auch mal beteiligt.

Sind btw Disco und Club nicht das Gleiche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Fixe´d

Da soll es Unterschiede geben, moment

Ahhh...Club ist mehr auf sitzen und gucken ausgelegt-Disco mehr auf Tanzen und so


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Ahhh...Club ist mehr auf sitzen und gucken ausgelegt-Disco mehr auf Tanzen und so



Achso... Dann ist ja gut, dass ich Club angekreuzt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (5. Februar 2010)

Mal sehen, wie viele die Umfrage ernst meinen.


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

18 Jahre Alt
Männlicher Mann
Wohne bei den Eltern
WoW
2 - 3 Stunden zocken (Ich warte noch auf BioShock 2 und Napoleon Total War)
Höre alles mögliche
Single (Ich bin Katholisch erzogen worden, kein Sex vor der Ehe und ich stehe dazu)
Bin im letzten Schuljahr der BHAS, danach Bundesheer verpflichten lassen und nach 1 - 2 Jahren lasse ich mich nach Bosnien oder Kosovo schicken.
Wochenende, Buch lesen, Fernsehgucken, zocken und schlafen
Hab Österreichische Staatsbürgerschaft, komme aber aus Südosteuropa (Solltest du noch einfügen)
Ich trinke Wasser und nur Wasser. Alkohol ist für mich Tabu (Obwohl mich Vater, Verwandte und Freunde immer zum Bier trinken bewegen wollen)

Das bin ich (Im ernst)


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Single (Ich bin Katholisch erzogen worden, kein Sex vor der Ehe und ich stehe dazu)
> Bin im letzten Schuljahr der BHAS, danach Bundesheer verpflichten lassen u*nd nach 1 - 2 Jahren lasse ich mich nach Bosnien oder Kosovo schicken.*
> Ich trinke Wasser und nur Wasser. Alkohol ist für mich Tabu (Obwohl mich Vater, Verwandte und Freunde immer zum Bier trinken bewegen wollen)


Mutig !

Den mag ich !


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

Danke, ich lasse mich dorthin schicken weil ich die Sprache kann und an das Klima gewohnt bin (Scheißkalter Winter und tödliche Sommerhitze)


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Was spricht man da ? Kosowonisch ? Keine Ahnung, wirklich!


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

In Bosnien Serbokroatisch (Und die anderen Akzente) in Kosovo, so hat mir mein Vater erzählt der in der Yugo-Armee war, sprechen die Kosovaren so etwas ähnliches wie Serbokroatisch. Er sagte mir man versteht ungefähr 3/4 des gesprochenen.


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Na dann viel Glück/Spaß


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

Das Glück nehm ich an. Danke.

Den Spaß, da weiß nicht was mich dort erwartet. Mein Großvater lebt in Bosnien und sagt die lage bei ihm sei gut. Naja, ihr dorf ist direkt bei der Kroatischen Grenze und er hat Bosnische/Kroatische Staatsbürgerschaft. Meine Mutter erzählt das es in Sarajevo und anderen Größeren Städten Probleme zwischen den Bosnischen Muslimen und den Serben gibt. Mein Vater sagt in ein paar jahren wird wieder ein Bürgerkrieg ausbrechen weil im sein Kousin gesagt (Er lebt und Arbeitet in Kroatien) hat das wir (Kroaten) wieder Militärisch aufrüsten.

Edit: Wir gehen langsam off-Topic, wieder zurück zum alten Thema ^^


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Ok.....Was ne Verwandschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Doppelpost, aber gut
Hab noch mal n Paar dinger hinzugefügt

Daher Fixe´d


----------



## Terrorda (5. Februar 2010)

Hab mich auch mal kurz mit der Umfrage auseinander gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nett gemacht.
[font="'Segoe UI"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


MFG


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Cuuuuute, die Gitarre, so hab ich die Sticker auch geklebt


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Sticker?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Welche Stic....oh die Gitarre... ja...toll beklebt... *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

ich find das mädel jetzt nicht übermäßig hübsch :/


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Es geht ja auch um die Gitarre, man nimmt, was man krie....Ja, du hast recht!

Edit meint, das ie auch aus nem falschen Winkel geknipst ist....die Gitarre...nein, wirklich, das Mädel


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Welch magische Anziehungskraft Gitarren auf Männer doch haben oO


----------



## Sin (5. Februar 2010)

Also von der Bettkante würd ich sie nicht schubsen, also das Mädel, nicht die Gitarre.


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

18
Junge
ab und zu mal WoW
2-3H
Bei meinen Eltern
Metal
Single :/
Arbeiten
Alles mögliche am WE
Cola / Bier
Rechts

kkthxbye

/e hier ist was für LOD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Iiiih Hello Kitty, ausserdem könnte das schon fast an was Verbotenes Grenzen...


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Iiiih Hello Kitty, ausserdem könnte das schon fast an was Verbotenes Grenzen...



Ich seh da ein hübsches (angezogenes) Mädel mit ner Kinderpuppe, kA wo du da was "verbotenes" siehst, ausser in deinen Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (5. Februar 2010)

"Grün" fehlt mir bei Politik^^


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich seh da ein hübsches (angezogenes) Mädel mit ner Kinderpuppe, kA wo du da was "verbotenes" siehst, ausser in deinen Gedanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selfowned   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also ich mich)


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube er meint das Sie wie eine Minderjährige aussieht.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> /e hier ist was für LOD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hat ich schon :3


edit: drecks styleemos jedem trend nachlaufen und sich ritzen weils mode ist geprügelt gehört das pack -.-


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hat ich schon :3



lucky guy.... :<


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

@ The Paladin, jap, aber ein "ganz normales" Foto ist nichts verbotenes...

@ LoD: Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (5. Februar 2010)

- Mädchen
- 24 Jahre
- WoW, Warhammer Online
- Aktiv etwa 6 Stunden
- Wohne momentan wieder zuhause
- Metal
- Vergeben
- Studentin
- Unentschlossen, aber interessiert
- Clubs, chillen mit Freunden, lesen
- Nordrhein-Westfalen
- Wasser


----------



## Sin (6. Februar 2010)

Wobei einige Umfrageantworten von Studivz geklaut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Februar 2010)

vergeben/glücklich vergeben würde mir fehlen da verliebt diesen abschnitt nicht deckt


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2010)

Wir sind Kaiser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mein Steckbrief:
Yaro, 13
So ziemlich eindeutig Junge
Spiele WoW (So gut wie niemals mehr als 2 Stunden)
Schueler in einem Gymnasium (Naechstes Jahr eine BHAK)
Bin immer noch Single 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag: METAAAAL \M/ und ein wenig rock.
Lebe im schoenen Oesterreich, in Wien.
Politisch hab ich nicht so viel durchblick (Im moment, werd wenn die Zeit gekommen ist mich mt dem Thema ausseinandersetzen, aber mit 13... ne)
Ich trink am liebsten Ice Tee Cola und Almdudler - ein Mal im Jahr zu Silvester Met 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schmeckt toll, aber ist ja leider Alkohol und als solcher nicht akzeptabel.




LordofDemons schrieb:


> drecks styleemos jedem trend nachlaufen und sich ritzen weils mode ist geprügelt gehört das pack -.-



Ihh emos. Aber es macht spass sie dem erdboden gleichzumachen, verbal natuerlich.


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Vorsicht Leutz wir driften hier wieder in ein Thema ab, das zum Schliessen des Threads führen könnte und
sinnvolle Threads sollten von uns mit dem Leben geschützt werden, sonst sind wir nicht besser als Durchschnittstrolle *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihh emos. Aber es macht spass sie dem erdboden gleichzumachen, verbal natuerlich.



hehe


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Musikrichtungen fehlen ja einige, naja :/. Aber auf jeden Fall Metal und Rock.
Politisch bin ich ganz klar links (4 andere auch cool!)
Aber Viva la Anarchie klingt auch gut, wobei es nur geht, wenn alle Menschen sozial vernünftig wären, naja.
Und nein, meine Lieblingsgetränke sind NICHT Alkopops. Ich trink eigentlich nie Alkohol, weils mir net schmeckt und weils eifnach sinnlos ist sich vollaufen zu lassen :/.
So, dann wäre ja alles wichtige geklärt^^.
Und ich probiere mal aus, wenn ich mir nen Bart stehen lass (will wie Edge und Cm Punk nen Bart haben XD)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und nein, meine Lieblingsgetränke sind NICHT Alkopops. Ich trink eigentlich nie Alkohol, weils mir net schmeckt und weils eifnach sinnlos ist sich vollaufen zu lassen :/.



Nur weil ich gerne Bier trinke heisst das doch nich das ich mich anständig volllaufen lasse^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2010)

- Junge
- 16
- keins (LoL zählt ja nicht als MMORPG)
- kommt ganz auf den Wochentag drauf an
- ich wohne bei meiner Mutter
- vorallem Metal
- Single
- Schüler (Im August Ausbildung als Informatiker)
- links
- Chillen mit Freunden, Zocken usw.
- Schweiz (Kt. Bern)
- Cola und mit Kollegen trinke ich oft Bier


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

Ka was ihr gegen Emos habt, ich find Emo Girlies eig ganz niedlich solang sie sich nicht ritzen.... Bei jungs hab ich da mehr probleme o.O


----------



## nemø (7. Februar 2010)

Da geht noch was....


----------



## Shaila (8. Februar 2010)

- Junge
 - 16
 - WoW
 - Mal fast überhaupt nicht und mal extrem viel
 - Eltern
 - Elektronische musik: house, Hand's up, Trance etc.
 - Single
 - Schüler
 - Viva la Anarchie (Ja flamet mich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 - Chillen mit Freunden, Zocken, feiern gehn usw.
 - Hessen
 - Cola/Bier


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Hab ich den Thread getötet oder wie ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> - Junge
> - 16
> - WoW
> - Mal fast überhaupt nicht und mal extrem viel
> ...



Ich glaube, du wirst eher wegen der elektr. Musik geflamet.
Du bist Hinduist? Weil du nen roten Punkt auf der Stirn hast? OMG, duck dich! Lachmann will dich wegsnipern!!!!!


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du wirst eher wegen der elektr. Musik geflamet.
> Du bist Hinduist? Weil du nen roten Punkt auf der Stirn hast? OMG, duck dich! Lachmann will dich wegsnipern!!!!!



Komm auf die gute Seite der Musik!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du wirst eher wegen der elektr. Musik geflamet.
> Du bist Hinduist? Weil du nen roten Punkt auf der Stirn hast? OMG, duck dich! Lachmann will dich wegsnipern!!!!!



etwas mehr tolleranz herr alkopop!


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Komm auf die gute Seite der Musik!



die ist aber nicht auf der elektronischen seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, genug OT mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (5. März 2010)

- Mädchen 

- 15 

- Anno/WoW

- 2 bis 3 Stunden

- Mami und Papi

- Rock/pop 

- Allein 

- natürlich Schülerin    

- Gar nicht 

- Zocken mit Freunden was unternehmen 

- Frankfurt 

- Cola 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

_*Umfrage: Wer sind wir eigentlich?*

*Wie alt bist du?*
19

*Junge oder Mädchen*
Dazwischen


*Welches MMORPG spielst du?*
World of Warcraft
Lotro
Aion


*Wo wohnst du?*
in einer Wohngemeinschaft

*Was machst du ?*
Soziales Jahr


*Abends oder am Wochenende*
mit Freunden chillen
Zocken


*Wo kommst du her*
Simmern


*Lieblingsgetränk?*
Cola_


----------



## DasX2007 (5. März 2010)

Ok, dann will ich auch mal.

Umfrage: Wer sind wir eigentlich?

*Wie alt bist du?*
18.

*Junge oder Mädchen?*
Junge.

*Welches MMORPG spielst du?*
Zurzeit nur WoW.

*Spielzeit?*
Woche: 0-3h
Wochenende: 0-12h
Die Spielzeiten weichen sehr stark ab, je nach Lust und Laune eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wo wohnst du?*
Duisburg.

*Musik?*
Wahnsinnig viele und außergewöhnliche Richtungen. Elektronisch bis Rock, da ist alles mögliche dabei. Ich mag aber kein HipHop, Pop etc. Am besten da gucken: http://www.lastfm.de/user/DasX2007

*Familienstand?*
Ledig.

*Was machst du?*
Berufsschule.

*Politisch bin ich?*
Mitte links würde ich sagen.

*Abend oder am Wochenende?*
Kino, Heimkino, Schlafen, Internet, Zocken, Auflegen, Club.

*Wo kommst du her?*
NRW.

*Lieblingsgetränk?*
Mezzo Mix, Bier.


----------



## Neyru (5. März 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Wie alt bist du?*
18.

*Junge oder Mädchen?*
Mädchen

*Welches MMORPG spielst du?*
WoW, und, obwohl es kein mmorpg is, css

*Spielzeit?*
Zwischen 4 und 10 Stunden am Tag

*Wo wohnst du?*
Im Krankenhaus

*Musik?*
Metal, Rock, J-Rock, Score

*Familienstand?*
Ledig./Single

*Was machst du?*
Krank sein

*Politisch bin ich?*
Mitte, schätz ich

*Abend oder am Wochenende?*
Rumgammeln und Zocken

*Wo kommst du her?*
Asien (Japan)

*Lieblingsgetränk?*
Cola oder Eistee[/font]


----------



## Pymonte (6. März 2010)

*Wie alt bist du?*
21 (in einem Monat endlich 22 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*Junge oder Mädchen?*
Ab 18 nennt sich das Mann oder Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jugendkult ist für Weicheier.

*Welches MMORPG spielst du?*
WAR

*Spielzeit?*
Im Semester so 1-6h in der Woche und 2-6 am Wochenende, in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit (früher auch Semesterferien genannt) in der Woche 0-2h und am WE auch nur so 0-3h, da einfach zu viel zu tun ist (und leider auch nur für die Uni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

*Wo wohnst du?*
Braunschweig.

*Musik?*
Rock, Metal usw. Aber auch Filmmusik hat es mir sehr angetan.

*Familienstand?*
Ledig.

*Was machst du?*
Biologie - Student.

*Politisch bin ich?*
Uninteressiert.

*Abend oder am Wochenende?*
Kino, Zocken (am PC und Offline), mit Freunden treffen & feiern (so oft ich eben Zeit habe)

*Wo kommst du her?*
Thüringen.

*Lieblingsgetränk?*
Keine Präferenzen.


----------



## KARUxx (6. März 2010)

Wie alt bist du?
17

Junge oder Mädchen?
Mann

Welches MMORPG spielst du?
Keines mehr

Spielzeit?
wenn ich so könnte wie ich wollte 12+ aber meine Eltern schränken mich etwas ein also nur 4-5 h am Abend. 

Wo wohnst du?
Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musik?
Rock Metal Mittelalter...

Familienstand?
Ledig.

Was machst du?
Schüler

Politisch bin ich?
rechts

Abend oder am Wochenende?
Zocken, Freunde, Filme schauen. 

Wo kommst du her?
Rlp

Lieblingsgetränk?
Cola.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (7. März 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] *Umfrage: Wer sind wir eigentlich?* *Wie alt bist du?*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] 17-18[/font]

 [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] *Junge oder Mädchen*[/font]
Junge

 [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Welches MMORPG spielst du?*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
WoW[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Warhammer[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]AION[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Spielzeit (auch normale Spiele) am Tag*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
1-2 Stunden[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] *Wo wohnst du?*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]  [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]WG[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Musik*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] HipHop[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rock[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Metal (bla, unterarten, interresiert nicht!)[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Familienstand*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Ledig[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Was machst du ?*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Schüler[/font] 

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Politisch bin ich*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Kein Interesse[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Abends oder am Wochenende*[/font]
Mit Freunden
chillen
Buch lesen
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ins KinoZocken[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Wo kommst du her*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hessen[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Lieblingsgetränk?*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Bier[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Cola[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wasser[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Apfelsaft[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

*Umfrage: Wer sind wir eigentlich?* *Wie alt bist du?*
 21

*Junge oder Mädchen*
 Junge

*Welches MMORPG spielst du?*
nix mehr aber alle mal angespielt

*Spielzeit (auch normale Spiele) am Tag*
5 Stunden

*Wo wohnst du?*
  Bei den eltern

*Musik*
Metal 
Goth
Industrial

*Familienstand*
Ledig

*Was machst du ?*
Arbeitslos

*Politisch bin ich*
Kein Interesse

*Abends oder am Wochenende*
Mit Freunden weg in ne Bar oder so

*Wo kommst du her*
Nähe Zürich

*Lieblingsgetränk?*
Bier
Met


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Umfrage: Wer sind wir eigentlich?* *Wie alt bist du?*
18

*Junge oder Mädchen*
Junge ( \m/ )

*Welches MMORPG spielst du?*
Imoment nichts , aber ehemaliger WoWler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spielzeit (auch normale Spiele) am Tag*
2 Std.

*Wo wohnst du?*
Bei Mammi und Pappi

*Musik*
Nintendocore !!![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rock/Pop[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Metal
Techno 
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
*Familienstand*
Ledig

*Was machst du ?*
School
*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Politisch bin ich*
...nicht

*Abends oder am Wochenende*
Zocken/Schlafen/Chillen/Feiern/Essen

*Wo kommst du her*
Hamburg Süd (Wieso bin ich der einzige !?)

*Lieblingsgetränk?*

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bier[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. März 2010)

*Mein Name:*
Werde ich im Internet nicht nennen.

*Alter:*
15

*Geschlecht:*
Junge

*MMORPG:*
Warhammer Online

*Spielzeit pro Tag:*
Solange wie ich Lust darauf habe.

*Wo wohn ich:*
Bei meinem Vater

*Musik:*
Ich höre in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich viel Musik, aber das was ich höre tendiert Richtung Rock.

*Familienstand:*
Single (wahrscheinlich wegen meinem Übergewicht und Schüchternheit)

*Beruf:*
Schüler an einer Gesamtschule

*Politische richtung:*
Bisher kein interesse an Politik gefunden

*Bundesland/Stadt:*
Wuppertal in NRW

*Lieblingsgetränk:*
Ich trinke hautsächlich Wasser, hin und wieder mal Cola

*Zusatzinformationen:*
Ich bin Kathole, glaube aber nicht an Gott.
Ich lebe bei meinem Vater weil meine Mutter verstorben ist.
Ich habe bis April 2009 WoW gespielt.
Mein Sternzeichen ist Steinbock (gut, kann man auch herausfinden wenn man auf mein Profil klickt).


----------



## Petersburg (7. März 2010)

Ich sag nur eins: Viva la Anarchie!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (7. März 2010)

Die Penner an der Ecke dürfen sich gerne mal outen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2010)

*Wie alt bist du?*
16



*Junge oder Mädchen*
Junge


*Welches MMORPG spielst du?*
Zurzeit WoW


*Spielzeit (auch normale Spiele) am Tag*

naja sehr unterschiedlich bei mir, kommt darauf an wie viele arbeiten in der woche sind, ob ferien sind usw, usw 
ich hab jetzt einfach mal 2-3 ausgewählt könnte evtl der durchschnitt sein


*Wo wohnst du?*

Bei den Eltern

*Musik*
Metal, Rock, Folk


*Familienstand*
ledig


*Was machst du ?*
Schüler, 10 Klasse, Gymnasium, G8 -.-


*Politisch bin ich*

unentschlossen, aber interessiert


*Abends oder am Wochenende*

Freunde, Kino, Konzerte, wenn ein guter Film läuft Fernseher, Zocken, alles mögliche eigentlich


*Wo kommst du her*

Baden-Württemberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lieblingsgetränk?*

Bier/Cola




@ Lachmann: wie nur verliebt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (8. März 2010)

Ich war mal so frei und habe bei Herkunft Ozeanien angekreuzt. Eigentlich bin ich Schweizer aber lebe für die Nächsten 2 Monate in Neuseeland also. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (8. März 2010)

Ich höre Metal, Rock und Classic...letzteres fehlt leider.

Mek-Vop klingt als wäre das nen Kaff im Mekong-Delta...MV wäre besser


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. März 2010)

Meck Pomm MV oder ausgeschrieben mecklenburg vorpommern^^


----------



## Shaila (8. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins: Viva la Anarchie!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Machst du dich etwa über die Anarchie lustig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

